# Buy One Get One Free in Halfords



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Working in halfords i get to see the offers before they start and there should be a buy one get one free on all cleaning products starting today, its my day off so i can't confirm but i'm sure one of you will be popping down there today


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

It's on the website so will take a look at what I need (want!)...megs clay kit is also included, that would work out £12.50 each! :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Oooh, that sounds good. Need some clay too.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Which is the better option? the megs clay kit or the autoglym one?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:thumb: for the heads up. May get some Zymol shampoo to try


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

80skid said:


> Which is the better option? the megs clay kit or the autoglym one?


Haven't tried the AG one, but the Megs was the first clay I used. I use BH now as it just needs water for lube, but at that price, you can't go wrong with the Megs kit :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

80skid said:


> Which is the better option? the megs clay kit or the autoglym one?


I've had both and I prefer the Autoglym kit, the rapid detailer is awesome as a clay lube, the clay is easier to shape and fold and you get a small bottle of Super resign polish which in my opinion is better than the poilsh you get in the megs kit.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I was just about to order some BH until this offer came up tbh, do you get the same amount of clay in both kits? (in the megs/AG kits)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

HD Wax is also included, so that means 2 pots for £39.99 :thumb:

Loads of other popular items are also included..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice find, pity I don't need anything that they stock, for some though it could mean you can get AG HD wax for £20 :thumb:


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Nice find, pity I don't need anything that they stock, for some though it could mean you can get AG HD wax for £20 :thumb:


Is this stuff any good?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

80skid said:


> I was just about to order some BH until this offer came up tbh, do you get the same amount of clay in both kits? (in the megs/AG kits)


2 bars in the megs and 1 in the AG...TBH I'm going with the megs as I don't need towels and SRP is cheap enough to buy on it's own. I've used the megs before and it's very good :thumb:


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone know if this includes brushes and that?

Could do with a few megs brushes.

Cheers for the heads up OP!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

SamurI said:


> Anyone know if this includes brushes and that?
> 
> Could do with a few megs brushes.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up OP!


Website says just chemicals


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> 2 bars in the megs and 1 in the AG...TBH I'm going with the megs as I don't need towels and SRP is cheap enough to buy on it's own. I've used the megs before and it's very good :thumb:


I think I may do the same, the megs always seems to get good reviews and Ive got plenty of SRP already.

I just had a quick look on cleanyourcar and it seems that you get 1x100g bar in the AG kit, and 2 x 50g bars in the megs.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

ads2k said:


> HD Wax is also included, so that means 2 pots for £39.99 :thumb:
> 
> Loads of other popular items are also included..


All over that! I actually miss my old pot once it was finished. Best product halfords has ever sold, hands down. Need some zymol wash too as that stuff is excellent


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

if u look athe prices, they have put the most popular ones up in price i.e ag srp now £10.99. u can get this for about £4-5 most places, so halfords are being very crafty


----------



## Cupra.R (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up - tho this post may end up costing me a few pennies !!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

FRik said:


> Is this stuff any good?


AG HD Wax is not good....it's excellent :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Just got 2 x HD wax and 2 x Zymol Auto wash for less than £50! Love it! :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

chippy30 said:


> if u look athe prices, they have put the most popular ones up in price i.e ag srp now £10.99. u can get this for about £4-5 most places, so halfords are being very crafty


That's £10.99 for the larger bottle so I don't think they have put the prices up cos of this offer. They're always slightly more than other sellers anyway.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Just make sure that if you when you buy for these items that you do them in sepaerate transactions. Because they always give you the cheapest item for free.

eg.. If you take 2xHD wax and 2xZymol wash upto the counter and pay for them I believe it would cost you £39.99x2 (£79.98) and you'd get the Zymol wash free saving you ONLY £13.98

But if you do 1 transaction for the HD wax @ £39.99 you'd get the other for free :thumb:
and do the same for the Zymol wash @ £6.99 you'd get the other for free :thumb:, giving a total saving of £46.98.

I hope that's understandable to everyone


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to by 2 x HD wax, so if anyone wants one for £19.99+post let me know.

By the way, I dont do PAYPAL!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Halfords are ridiculously dear, browse the net and find most things at half their prices anyway!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Just make sure that if you when you buy for these items that you do them in sepaerate transactions. Because they always give you the cheapest item for free.
> 
> eg.. If you take 2xHD wax and 2xZymol wash upto the counter and pay for them I believe it would cost you £39.99x2 (£79.98) and you'd get the Zymol wash free saving you ONLY £13.98
> 
> ...


I ordered mine to collect in store and just ordered 1 x each - the invoice shows the extras added on and the total is £46.98 :thumb:

They normally do that trick on the "3 for 2" offer don't they...

p.s. how is the Carbon Adam?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!

I got 2 x Meg's 2L NXT Car wash & 2 x Meg's wet look tyre spray for £25 - instead of £50

Going halves with my old man so for £12.50 each that's a bargain!


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Avanti said:


> AG HD Wax is not good....it's excellent :thumb:


Thats enough persuasion for me then :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Is the 500ml of Zymol polish worth £12?

Thinking of getting 2x Meguiars clay kits.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

hmmm..zymol car wash or megs gold class


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

FRik said:


> Thats enough persuasion for me then :thumb:


Smells good and you get the applicators and towels included too. Beads like nothing in that price bracket and lasts forever. I'm considering the hd paint cleanser myself to go with it


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I'll take someone's HD wax @ £19.99 (via paypal) when someone's ready.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

m4rkie23 said:


> I'll take someone's HD wax @ £19.99 (via paypal) when someone's ready.


I have one going slack, but I do not use PAYPAL and there's also postage, let me know if you're interested. :thumb:


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Smells good and you get the applicators and towels included too. Beads like nothing in that price bracket and lasts forever. I'm considering the hd paint cleanser myself to go with it


Thats me got 2 on order. Looking forward to trying it out now! Might go pick it up now.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

alxg said:


> I ordered mine to collect in store and just ordered 1 x each - the invoice shows the extras added on and the total is £46.98 :thumb:
> 
> They normally do that trick on the "3 for 2" offer don't they...
> 
> p.s. how is the Carbon Adam?


Good point :thumb:

You mean that shiny new, still sealed pot on my shelf .....


----------



## Ptar64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone in the Melton Mowbray or Leicestershire area interested at going halfs for the Autoglym HD Wax?


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

just popped down and got some AG glass polish and some AG extra gloss protection. even chucked my staff discount on it to


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> It's on the website so will take a look at what I need (want!)...megs clay kit is also included, that would work out £12.50 each! :thumb:


Don't fancy some hd wax too...?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Turkleton said:


> Thinking of getting 2x Meguiars clay kits.


I was looking at picking up some clay at the weekend as I had run out till I saw the price. Even on this BOGOF its still expensive for the clay side. 4x 50g bars which you can pick up else where for around £15. 
Hmm Are the two towels and wax worth the extra £10?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Rob_Quads said:


> I was looking at picking up some clay at the weekend as I had run out till I saw the price. Even on this BOGOF its still expensive for the clay side. 4x 50g bars which you can pick up else where for around £15.
> Hmm Are the two towels and wax worth the extra £10?


Youd get 2 lots of QD as well

But I suppose when you consider you can get 200g of BH clay for about £11 (that doesnt require any QD) it doesnt seem such a bargain...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats what I am thinking. BH Clay via ebay or this and get the other bits too. hmmmm


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

For the same money you could get 5 Eurow MF towels from the group buy section and get a bar of BH added to your order... hmmmm


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

You're not obliged to buy anything.................:doublesho

The cheapest I could find HD Wax is £25.95 fee-post.

So, buy two, sell one at £20 and I'm still £5.95 up plus i get a wax I want. :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It's BOGOF though, not doing "cheapest product free" like they do on 3 for 2.

I think if you are careful about which products you go for, you will no doubt save some money!

HD wax for instance, i dare anyone to find it for £20 - Even on Ebay....

Same with the Meg's car wash i bought, £15.49 usually - Fair enough some other sites have it for £14 but for £15.49 getting one free makes it very cheap!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

nickg123 said:


> It's BOGOF though, not doing "cheapest product free" like they do on 3 for 2.
> 
> I think if you are careful about which products you go for, you will no doubt save some money!
> 
> ...


Just buy them in groups then. Buy the 2 most expensive products together in one transaction. Then buy the next 2 in the next transaction. So on till you're done with your shopping. How I would anyway


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well I have picked up my 2x HD wax and Zymol Auto wash now and i'm looking forward to giving the wax a trial on the test panel.
I already rate the shampoo highly so looks like the Britemax stuff I have used once will be up for sale soon!



ads2k said:


> You mean that shiny new, still sealed pot on my shelf .....


haha, just like everything I got too then mate!!:wall:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> You're not obliged to buy anything.................:doublesho
> 
> The cheapest I could find HD Wax is £25.95 fee-post.
> 
> So, buy two, sell one at £20 and I'm still £5.95 up plus i get a wax I want. :thumb:


Come on, we all know thats not true! ....... :doublesho

£20 a pot on the HD wax seems a good deal


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I will be getting some HD wax on Monday and will let one go for £23 posted if anyone wants it??

Let me know asap either by pm or email to [email protected]
Or of course anyone in the tamworth area can collect for £20!!


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for letting us all know. Will pop to Halfords in a moment to get some AG Wax i think.
Does anyone know if Zymol Autowash strips wax?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

2 HD wax, AG clay sets, Tar Remover and fast glass for £80. 

Not bad at all. Might go back after payday and get 2 5 litre pressure washer shampoo if its still on.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Emz_197 said:


> Does anyone know if Zymol Autowash strips wax?


Not in my experience.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> Not in my experience.


Cool thanks Markie. Might get some of that too


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Don't fancy some hd wax too...?


I know what you're thinking! I told myself I wouldn't have loads of waxes as I only use it when it's needed but for that price I'm very tempted 

Did you want a Megs clay kit as well?


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Emz_197 said:


> Cool thanks Markie. Might get some of that too


Just make sure you follow the instructions for diluation ratios. You can easily use too much of the concentrate stuff.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Been to the local Halfords this afternoon, no HD wax !! 
What a joke, the day the promotion starts and they don't have stock. They checked the stores in about a 15 mile radius and one of them was showing 2 in stock, they phoned to confirm and the store said it's a mistake as they don't have any either.
They have now put my name down for two on the next delivery, they 'hope' this will be before the end of the week :wall:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers fella  Need a few things, will pop in


----------



## Scottie33 (Mar 9, 2009)

Only bought some AG products Saturday - D'oh! :wall:


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

thats me home with 2 HD wax's


----------



## DavidT007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Was in my local halfords today and picked up:
Autoglym clay kit x2
Meguiars gold class shampoo x2
Autoglym HD wax x2 
Meguiars endurance tyre gel x2

Should keep my going for another couple of days


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonder if this will work with the vouchers i have. I bought new center caps for my wheels and they were going to send me some wheel seal sample (not that i need it) they sent a letter saying they no longer do the seal and gave me £15 in halfords vouchers, center caps only cost me £16 :doublesho


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

The 3 for 2 can be quite a good deal depending on what you get, its worked out cheaper for me than buy over the net a few times.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Before anyone says anything, I know I posted this in the other thread, thought it was this one!!! :wall:

According to the website, you don't need to buy 2 of anything, buy 2 different things and you'll get the cheapest one free (I might be stating the obvious here)

However, if you buy 2 @ £50 and 1 @ £10 - you get the £50 free, so it's pretty clever, seems to give you the 2nd highest price item(s) for free.

Of course, it might be different in store.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

OutLore said:


> Before anyone says anything, I know I posted this in the other thread, thought it was this one!!! :wall:
> 
> According to the website, you don't need to buy 2 of anything, buy 2 different things and you'll get the cheapest one free (I might be stating the obvious here)
> 
> ...


So you why not buy [email protected] and [email protected] then you get all for 60 lol


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> The cheapest I could find HD Wax is £25.95 fee-post.
> 
> So, buy two, sell one at £20 and I'm still £5.95 up plus i get a wax I want. :thumb:


You have to wonder what kind of profit Halfords makes on these at £39.99 when alot of others sell it alot cheaper. But with the BOGOF offer this does currently work out the cheapest.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

and even with the BOGOF they probably are still making a slight profit.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

apmaman said:


> and even with the BOGOF they probably are still making a slight profit.


It's normally more than that as well - it means they shift twice as much gear, meaning they may qualify for bigger discounts moving forward, meaning more profit in the long term.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

pete330 said:


> So you why not buy [email protected] and [email protected] then you get all for 60 lol


I guess what I was trying to say is that if you were to buy 2 different products at £50 each, you'd still get one of them free.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

OutLore said:


> I guess what I was trying to say is that if you were to buy 2 different products at £50 each, you'd still get one of them free.


No you wouldn't.

Guys, look at the website and it says below all the items "buy one get one free"; now i'm no rocket scientist, but I understand this concept easily. If you buy *a product* then you get *one of that same product* for free - not the cheapest free, not a similar priced item but the same product i.e. A duplicate, identical twin, double measure.

I did the "reserve and collect" option and when you select a single item, then confirm the collect in store option, the basket shows 2 x lines of the same product and amends the total to show the BOGOF discount.
If you choose two different items at £50 each you will see 2 x each (4 items in total) on the invoice and a total of £100 on the invoice.

It isn't as complicated as it is being made out to be...:wall:


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

alxg said:


> No you wouldn't.
> 
> Guys, look at the website and it says below all the items "buy one get one free"; now i'm no rocket scientist, but I understand this concept easily. If you buy *a product* then you get *one of that same product* for free - not the cheapest free, not a similar priced item but the same product i.e. A duplicate, identical twin, double measure.
> 
> ...


what a load of dogs b######s. I bought some from there today and i did not have the same thing, got some AG UDS and some of that fast glass and got the fast glass free.


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

as above the items dont have to be the same i bought a bottle of ag metal polish and got a tub of megs metal polysh free


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i got 2 meguiars endurance. i couldnt see anything else that i wanted.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

when does this offer end?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> I know what you're thinking! I told myself I wouldn't have loads of waxes as I only use it when it's needed but for that price I'm very tempted
> 
> Did you want a Megs clay kit as well?


I've only just bought a load of sonus stuff! I've got 2 pots of hd wax reserved at hemel (only place that had 2) and they called to say they would lemme know when it turns up as their stock system was wrong. So it's there if you want it. £20 pot of wax is always nice


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DO halfords now do the AG HD cleanser?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I've only just bought a load of sonus stuff! I've got 2 pots of hd wax reserved at hemel (only place that had 2) and they called to say they would lemme know when it turns up as their stock system was wrong. So it's there if you want it. £20 pot of wax is always nice


None at Hemel, I went there yesterday  They only have one pot and that is reserved?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rundie said:


> None at Hemel, I went there yesterday  They only have one pot and that is reserved?


Yeah I reserved 2 pots to be told they had one in stock they would keep back and the other is coming in today and they would lemme know when. SOrry!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I've only just bought a load of sonus stuff! I've got 2 pots of hd wax reserved at hemel (only place that had 2) and they called to say they would lemme know when it turns up as their stock system was wrong. So it's there if you want it. £20 pot of wax is always nice


I don't usually bother reserving as everytime I have they haven't held it back or didn't have it in stock in the first place!! 

I'm going to the Watford branch after work (6pm) to get the Meg clay kits and I'll see if they have the wax. When you getting it as I'll probably have one if they don't have any?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah I reserved 2 pots to be told they had one in stock they would keep back and the other is coming in today and they would lemme know when. SOrry!


They told me they might get some Thursday? You've got to laugh, St. Albans showed 2 so I asked them to phone and confirm, they didn't exist either !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well waiting on their call. They definately said they would hold it back and take one off the shelf, and they even bothered to call once I reserved it. I usually wouldn't and it did suprise me so with any lukc that's what they;ve done!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Been in myself this morning, picked up two packs of the autoglym cabriolet cleaning kits, 2 for under £20, that has to be a bargain, plus some AG engine cleaner and some megs metal polish, just asked them to do the cabriolet kits seperately from the other two items, so got all that for £28, that cant be bad!!??

Couldnt see any HD wax in the Torquay branch, just hope that saves anyone making a special trip for it.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Avanti said:


> DO halfords now do the AG HD cleanser?


They didnt have it in my local halfords, I was keeping an eye out for it specifically as well.


----------



## Chris1712 (Jul 7, 2010)

Plenty in stock at the Cribbs Causeway branch in Bristol. Grabbed myself 2xHD Wax and will sell one on, unfortunately I splashed out on most of the rest of the AG range just this time last week on the 3for2, gutting!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

1 HD wax in Watford and no clay kits  Halfords really **** me off with offers like these cos they never get the stock for the popular items.



alxg said:


> No you wouldn't.
> 
> Guys, look at the website and it says below all the items "buy one get one free"; now i'm no rocket scientist, but I understand this concept easily. If you buy *a product* then you get *one of that same product* for free - not the cheapest free, not a similar priced item but the same product i.e. A duplicate, identical twin, double measure.
> 
> ...


The sign instore says buy one get one free, mix n match, cheapest item free


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> 1 HD wax in Watford and no clay kits  Halfords really **** me off with offers like these cos they never get the stock for the popular items.
> 
> The sign instore says buy one get one free, mix n match, cheapest item free


Indeed, so you just seperate your items and do it all seperately to maximise your savings :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well my bad then, I ordered mine off the internet and merely explained what was shown. :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Well waiting on their call. They definately said they would hold it back and take one off the shelf, and they even bothered to call once I reserved it. I usually wouldn't and it did suprise me so with any lukc that's what they;ve done!


Did they have both then? I've just reserved 2 at Uxbridge and will collect tomorrow...just hope they have them!



alxg said:


> Well my bad then, I ordered mine off the internet and merely explained what was shown. :thumb:


Strange cos I've just reserved and it's given me the same product for the free one, not the cheapest! But then that's Halfords for you!


----------



## DrivingsCool (Jul 6, 2010)

*Bogof*

Thanks for the Info :thumb: Just picked up 2 AG HD Wax from inverness along with a load of other products I couldn't resist - Sucker for a bargin.
Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah I reserved 2 pots to be told they had one in stock they would keep back and the other is coming in today and they would lemme know when. SOrry!


Did they phone you?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Strange cos I've just reserved and it's given me the same product for the free one, not the cheapest! But then that's Halfords for you!


That was why I posted what I did, and at the time I never saw anything that said cheapest free/mix and match etc.

Would we really expect any different from them....?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's £18 off your Rep though...?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

alxg said:


> Would we really expect any different from them....?


Of course not! :lol:



RussZS said:


> It's £18 off your Rep though...?


Really? How do I find out who my rep is though as I've never seen a van around this way?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, I paid that back when it was launched last March!!

Call AG UK and ask for the details of your local distributor.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

80skid said:


> I was just about to order some BH until this offer came up tbh, do you get the same amount of clay in both kits? (in the megs/AG kits)


get the BH bought 12 quid for a 200gram bar , still beats the buy one get one free offer as you get 2 tiny weeny bits of clay plus ya spray detailer like as clay lube but strong solution of shampoo and water works just as well so u can make your own clay lube up ,, i wouldnt use any other clay than BH purely for the value for money principle


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

boyasaka said:


> get the BH bought 12 quid for a 200gram bar , still beats the buy one get one free offer as you get 2 tiny weeny bits of clay plus ya spray detailer like as clay lube but strong solution of shampoo and water works just as well so u can make your own clay lube up ,, i wouldnt use any other clay than BH purely for the value for money principle


I came to that conclusion last night and ordered myself a bar of BH from ebay :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I've come to the conclusion Halfrauds are crap, I was just about to leave to collect what I reserved when they phoned and said out of stock! Why let me reserve then! 

I will be sticking with the site sponsors from now on, I'd rather they had my money anyway and can't complain about their customer service :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Amazon are virtually half the price of halfrauds anway, £12 for 1L of SRP delivered, halfords £19.99!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Amazon are virtually half the price of halfrauds anway, £12 for 1L of SRP delivered, halfords £19.99!


Thats ok for a one off, but if they are doing a 3 for 2 then Halfords works out cheaper, or the buy one get one free that they are doing at the moment.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheers for the heads up think ill go get me some HD wax then cant pass up on that offer.

Just i dont really need two pots so if anyone in the South East area wants one for £20 PM me.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

If i bought 1 HD wax at £39.99 and 1 super resin polish 1L at £15.99 would i just pay £55.98 for 2 of each products, 4 in total??


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Should do yeah.


----------



## nitronick (Aug 1, 2007)

went in earlier, couldnt justify gettin two tubs of HD wax, only got some more shampoo didnt need anything else that they sell.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

If anyones local store is in Ashton Under Lyne, let me know and i will be able to sort out what ever you need.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

got 2xhd wax from burton on trent, they had 2 left in stock!


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

How long is this on for?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone in the Glasgow area want to go half on AG HD?


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Got my 2 HD waxes yesterday  was met buy the cashier saying "oh you when for the expensive stuff then".......errrr yeah thats the whole point.

As i said before if anyone ones a pot for £20 and can collect from around the Wickford/Basildon area in Essex (sorry should have been this specific on my previous post) then PM me or email [email protected]

I could post but that will then make it the same price as you can buy it off ebay.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

So what's actually worth buying? I have more wax than I need before I think about buying HD Wax (although I read that it's good?) - is it worth going and buying 2 litres of SRP or is it the sort of thing you can pick up cheaper if you shop around? I don't use it much but it would be nice to have some just in case.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

very little left in the cumbernauld branch this morning,got Megs speed detailer and zymol shampoo for £9.99


used the zymol shampoo tonight in my foam lance,5mm in the bottom and the bottle half filled with cold water and it came out like shaving foam and i was happy with the results,they had one bottle left this morning so im going to go and hopefully get it tomorrow with AG tar remover stuff


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Got some HD in Chelt. =D


----------



## mattie007 (Oct 31, 2006)

My local store had pretty much everything apart from HD wax. Got some AG Clean Wheels and Engine cleaner for £6 though so not all bad!
Is the engine cleaner more or less the same as the motorbike cleaner?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got my HD wax today, anyone in or near Hemel can give me a shout as I've got two reserved there, they phoned after I got mine in another store.
Not sure how long they will keep them but should imagine they will still be around in the morning?

Anyway, if this helps anyone you can use my name/details to pick them up :thumb:


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Just got my two HD Waxes today from Swindon, I was going to go for something else with one HD Wax but it means the deal would not be as good. One didnt have the cardboard sleeve with it, but Im not too bothered about that.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for this. On the back of this post, just nipped into Burton and picked up two Maguiar's Clay Bar kits - never used them but getting two for £25 I thought it was worth a punt!

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

So, what happens if i go get 2 HD wax's leave it a day and take one back to get my 40quid back?


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

padge said:


> So, what happens if i go get 2 HD wax's leave it a day and take one back to get my 40quid back?


They will insist that is the free one and take it off your hands, I would have thought.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

padge said:


> So, what happens if i go get 2 HD wax's leave it a day and take one back to get my 40quid back?


they wont take it without a receipt, or they would look the receipt up on the system


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

I've took stuff back before without a receipt and had no problems, but even if i took the receipt and a box of HD would i be able to keep a box at home? seeing as that was free


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

padge said:


> I've took stuff back before without a receipt and had no problems, but even if i took the receipt and a box of HD would i be able to keep a box at home? seeing as that was free


I would imagine that Halfords have a policy for such instances.

Found this:-

'Promotional items: When returning items that were purchased online as part of a 'Buy One, Get One Free' offer, 'Buy One, Get One Half Price' offer, '3 for 2' offer, or a 'Buy , Get a Free' offer, all of the items involved in the offer must be returned.'


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Gutted! haha


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

padge said:


> Gutted! haha


Spoilsports!


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Shame i REALLY want to try some of this!


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought two, you are more than welcome to have the second at cost. I didnt buy it to make a profit, apart from a profit off Halfords.


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

A mate has agreed to go halfs on some tommorow!


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

padge said:


> A mate has agreed to go halfs on some tommorow!


Good stuff! I think this is the best tactic to bleed Halfords dry of their cleaning products!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

padge said:


> So, what happens if i go get 2 HD wax's leave it a day and take one back to get my 40quid back?


Even if you could get way with it, at best that would be extremely dishonest! In reality theft!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They would also just refuse and offer you store credit at £20 without a receipt I would guess. No stores round here seem to have 2 to buy at once with this offer. Even reserving it is a waste of time, shame as I quite fancied some more


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Bought myself 4 x AG Instant tyre dreasing 500ml for £11.98 Bargain me thinks ;0) Going to have a sort out tomorow in the hayes branch as they seem to have a good level of stock (didnt even knoe there was one in hayes) Gotta love a bargain


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Bought myself 4 x AG Instant tyre dreasing 500ml for £11.98 Bargain me thinks ;0) Going to have a sort out tomorow in the hayes branch as they seem to have a good level of stock (didnt even knoe there was one in hayes) Gotta love a bargain


What branch was that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> What branch was that?


 Bougth the autoglym tyre dressing from south ruislip matey taking a trip to hayes branch in the morning to see what they have too offer ;0)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Bougth the autoglym tyre dressing from south ruislip matey taking a trip to hayes branch in the morning to see what they have too offer ;0)


Did Ruislip have the HD wax? That's the only branch I didn't try.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

They had 1 pot left bud I had jus bought a pot off ebay for £23 deliverd so did not ask what they had out back, I'll have a look in hayes branch 2murra for you


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

wouldnt surprise me if they do stock more than one at some branches - but simply choose not to show stock levels or tell you they have more than one for fear of losing 40 quid with the bogof offers


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

FRik said:


> thats me home with 2 HD wax's


Me too.

2 x HD Wax, 2 x Aqua Wax for £52.99. :thumb:

Finds me that lot anywhere cheapers (including postage) and I'll show my backside in Binns's window. :wave:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ptar64 said:


> Anyone in the Melton Mowbray or Leicestershire area interested at going halfs for the Autoglym HD Wax?


i would, but none in stock

EDIT,Just ordered HD wax and some Zymol wash from the Northampton branch
will have a wax up for grabs if and when my mate picks them up, will do it for £20 posted if anyone interested (let me get it first though,lol)


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

FFS 
Mate went to pick them up, they told him no stock,and just as he put the phone down to me, i got a phone call from halfords half-breeds saying one of my items was out of stock,and he was sorry, a bit stroppy in fact, which i didnt mind as i told him you better say sorry to the man standing at your counter looking at you as he was standing right there
not a happy chappy,
they told him more stock arriving tuesday, so he is ordering it

so, moral is, reserve and pick up at your own peril


----------



## ~Sparky~ (Jul 4, 2010)

Just been to halfords and got myself 2x 1L bottles of SRP for £15.99 and also got myself AG intensive tar remover & wheel cleaner for a little over a fiver 

just trying to find a mate to go halfers on some HD WAX


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i got instant tyre dressing and fast glass for 6.99

didnt realise the instant tyre dressing would make such a ****in mess !

hardly any megs stuff left, just speed detailer and the gold class shampoo etc, 
not much other auto glym stuff appeals to me,


----------



## Ptar64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dean123 said:


> i would, but none in stock
> 
> EDIT,Just ordered HD wax and some Zymol wash from the Northampton branch
> will have a wax up for grabs if and when my mate picks them up, will do it for £20 posted if anyone interested (let me get it first though,lol)


Well I did check our Melton branch yesterday. Had 2 Waxs left, thought brilliant!

Until I picked them both up, one felt heavier than the other....

As I thought, the wax was pinched.


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

The HD wax was behind the counter at the Swindon branch, for exactly that reason. Theft. Swindon, what a surprise!


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

i bought 2 hd wax from the grimsby branch lol and got megs metal polish and zymol autowash all for less than 50 quid


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

just been down myself, 2x hd wax, 2x auto glym clay kits, 2x megs glod glass, 2x auto glym tyre shines, 2x interior foam sprays.

a much better deal for the customer than the 3 for 2 they do imo


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

When you go through the list online, and add to basket - Are you just adding 1 and hoping they send a 2nd free?

Weirdly i added Qty 2 and it just charges you for 2 - i thought it would take off the money for the free one but it doesn't work that way so i assume you order just Qty1 and they'll send a 2nd?


----------



## rangeroverman (Jun 8, 2008)

"Look while your in Asda I can nip into Halfords"

Well I only want a look round honest........

2 AG HD wax - 2 AG extra gloss protection - 2 Meg's hot tyre shine - 2 megs gold class - 2 AG SRP - 2AG ultra deep shine - 2 AG stain & scuff kit - turtle wax black box, later 

"Listen I really need all of it and its such good value it would be crazy not too"

Bet Im not the only one to have had that conversation in the last few days? :detailer:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Had that conversation with my head. 

Fairly sure I own the entire AG collection now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Halford in south ruislip have 4 x autoglym high definition waxes in stock & plenty of megs wash & wax & clay kits.

Regards,

Jason.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Buy 2 and send me one for £25!! haha!!

Np halfords around me have any stock and wont for atleast 2 weeks!! Handy eh!!


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Just checked my two local stores, both have 1 HD wax left. Swines!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> When you go through the list online, and add to basket - Are you just adding 1 and hoping they send a 2nd free?
> 
> Weirdly i added Qty 2 and it just charges you for 2 - i thought it would take off the money for the free one but it doesn't work that way so i assume you order just Qty1 and they'll send a 2nd?


No, it won't work that way - its buy one get one free in the sense you get the cheaper one free, not necessarily the same product (although it can be).

I'm also having it display full price.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Well to save any confusion i went to the store last night and took my Dad along so we could split out a load of bits as i had a £50 voucher to use and it seemed fair 

Slightly confusing in that it's more "Get the cheapest item free" rather then literally buy one get one free..... BOGOF would work if you literally bought two items at the same price, but in reality it's not really BOGOF...

ANYWAY, we paired up things as we went to make sure we got the best deals, and ended up having to put them through the checkout as individual pairs (each pair was a whole transaction) so that took a while - luckily the shop was empty as it would have been a bit embarrassing lol.

This is what i ended up with:










2 x Zymol Shampoo
1 x 1L AG SRP
1 x AG Clean Wheels
1 x Megs hot tyre spray
1 x Autosol metal polish

My Dad came away with:

1 x Zymol Shampoo
1 x AG Fabric hood cleaning kit (£20)
1 x Megs hot tyre spray
1 x Autosol metal polish
1 x Groom Upholstry cleaner 
1 x AG Vinyl & Rubber care
1 x Halfords Sheepskin wash mitt

The whole lot came to £57 instead of £100 odd so that seemed a good deal to us - Would have been around £75 if we'd put it through as one big lot as they would have just let us have the cheapest items free.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> When you go through the list online, and add to basket - Are you just adding 1 and hoping they send a 2nd free?
> 
> Weirdly i added Qty 2 and it just charges you for 2 - i thought it would take off the money for the free one but it doesn't work that way so i assume you order just Qty1 and they'll send a 2nd?


Nick, I had the same problem with the adding to basket thing.

What you need to do is add one, come back out and add the same item. This then shows as bogof. So I've bought 2 things at £15.99 and 2 things at £6.99 total £45.96 with £22.98 off = £22.98.

May be too late for yourself but may help others.


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, anyone want to go halves with things? Ie, if i buy 2 megs clay kit 12.50 each? Well say il post one for like 14 to cover post?

Mite help someone out if there halfords is out of stock, will nip into my local, wud be v.surprised if they have stuff out of stock. 

Anything else anyone wud wana go halves on drop me a pm as i dont want 2 of everything tbh, cheers, Andy


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Cornish lad said:


> Hi, anyone want to go halves with things? Ie, if i buy 2 megs clay kit 12.50 each? Well say il post one for like 14 to cover post?
> 
> Mite help someone out if there halfords is out of stock, will nip into my local, wud be v.surprised if they have stuff out of stock.
> 
> Anything else anyone wud wana go halves on drop me a pm as i dont want 2 of everything tbh, cheers, Andy


From what I read on here, it is worth keeping both of the HD wax, its meant to be good stuff. I was going to offer it up here at cost, but I think Im going to keep it, judging by the positive reviews!


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

myles said:


> From what I read on here, it is worth keeping both of the HD wax, its meant to be good stuff. I was going to offer it up here at cost, but I think Im going to keep it, judging by the positive reviews!


Well i waxed the car yesterday with it and when i was finished the tub looked like it wasn't used lol. So if the durability is as good as everyone says a tub will last a long time..


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeh, can anyone shed any light on what kit i shud buy from Halfords? I've made a thread below if anyone cud help me out it wud be a great help, cheers


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

eddiel34 said:


> Nick, I had the same problem with the adding to basket thing.
> 
> What you need to do is add one, come back out and add the same item. This then shows as bogof. So I've bought 2 things at £15.99 and 2 things at £6.99 total £45.96 with £22.98 off = £22.98.
> 
> May be too late for yourself but may help others.


Ahh ok, not to worry - i went to the store last night anyway but thanks for this - may come in handy if they keep the offer on for a while.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Halfords website`s down at the moment, just been to my local branch and no hd wax, no label anywhere on the shelf to indicate they ever had any so I was gunner click and collect around the county and see if any of the more affluent towns stocked it, pikey place anyway barrow.


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

If i buy 2 later and my mate doesnt want the other il sell it to u same price if u want ^^


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

just got two  spent £85 in total so a bit of a stock up having 2 of every thing.

Seems sold out though now, I had the last set within the local 4 <40 miles.

cannot wait to try it.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

80skid said:


> Youd get 2 lots of QD as well
> 
> But I suppose when you consider you can get 200g of BH clay for about £11 (that doesnt require any QD) it doesnt seem such a bargain...


Just reading down this thread and saw this. I have BH clay, used it a few times and recenlty tried it with Megs QD because I had a surplus of it. I have to say it slid across the paint a lot better than with water of soapy water.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s good this innit ! Just been and got two Megs gold class endurance tyre gel. How long is it on for ?


----------



## Klippie (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought 2 x 1L of SRP today I saw the HD wax but I like my Collinite pity they didn't sell that...

Next is some Autoglym glass cleaner and bumper care...:thumb:

Anything else that's really good worth buying for stock...?


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just been to Halfrauds with the intention of buying some HD wax but they were all out.

Thought about some SRP, but didn`t want a 1ltr bottle and £9.95 is over priced for a 325ml. :tumbleweed: Would rather pay £6.99 from one of the traders on here.

I did however get 2 bottles of Zymol auto wash for £6.99 which is pretty good.

Just noticed on the back that 1 bottle does 6 months worth or weekly washes based on a 4L of water so not quite the level of water that goes into my 20L buckets but still, a bottle should last a few months.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

can anyone recommend any leather cleaner/conditioner from halfords which would be worth it?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

p1tse said:


> can anyone recommend any leather cleaner/conditioner from halfords which would be worth it?


Try some Zymol :thumb:


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I jumped in there Friday and was only off to grab some new wipers for the Audi and ended up seeing this offer and couldnt resist! picked up some megs gold class and AG fast glass, 2 of each of course as well as some metal polish as doin my alloys at the mo! Keep looking at the other stuff but think id just be wasting money for the sake of it!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Nice one, gonna go and get some stuff.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

Went looking for some HD wax in my local yesterday but no joy. If anyone manages to find any and wants to go halves I'd be very grateful.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

is there anything worth getting from halfords in the terms of spray wax and a quick detailer?

really need these 2 and would save me placing an order online


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone know when this finishes, im skint at the moment and want lots of megs shampoo


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

M.J said:


> anyone know when this finishes, im skint at the moment and want lots of megs shampoo


I could be wrong but from their website today it looks like the deal has ended as none of the products are showing the offer.

Still waiting on my 2 HD Wax kits (ordered a week ago) so they obviously have a shortage of stock.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

still says its on here

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165744_langId_-1


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

website says its still on, but all the individual products do not have the 2 for 1 offer on them. 

Almost all the AG products have had a price rise now as well. Aqua wax is now £13 when it was 9.99.. 1l of SRP is now £16!!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this the Zymol stuff everyone's talking about?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Manager at the store I spoke to yesterday said it would be on all summer.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

jak kez 187 said:


> is there anything worth getting from halfords in the terms of spray wax and a quick detailer?
> 
> really need these 2 and would save me placing an order online


Anyone have any info as I'm popping up there later tonight?


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just back from my local Haulfrauds with some cleaning products and the offer is still on :thumb:


----------



## crx (Feb 1, 2009)

Good offer, got some ag sr the other day


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Is this the Zymol stuff everyone's talking about?


yep:thumb:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

grant_evans said:


> yep:thumb:


Cheers! Think I'll pick some up along with some of the autoglym shampoo. £15 for 5l sounds pretty good!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

So I was in halfords earlier on my lunch break killing time and in my store they have the 3 for 2 back on. 

This is confusing me because there website says BOGOF and so does there little brochure they have instore. 

Is it me, or is that false advertising? Would I be in my rights to "ask" for BOGOF since they have it on there website and in the brochure. Not to mention people on here have said it would be on all summer long?


Edit:
Phoned another store (Arbroath to be precise) and they too say it is now 3 for 2. This is not very good at all. I now understand why some people call them halfrauds....


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Tricky one.

Usually in the small print it will say something like "participating stores..etc etc"

There are rules surrounding these sorts of offers but they tend to be pretty lax when it comes to Advertising Standards or Trading Standards enforcement.

Best bet is to moan like a spoilt child to the store manager in the hope he will give you the offer you want just to get you out of his store.

I've done exactly this and it works....although it is a little embarrasing!

Swallow your pride and get your discount


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

After checking online every few days, one of the local stores _finally_ had two AG HD's in stock. Gave the store a quick call only to be told two things:

1. The BOGOF offer ended today.
2. They have no AG HD in stock, they're having issues with people stealing that particular item.

You've got to be wearing a pretty big jumper to shove a HD Wax box up there!! Also proves once again, their online stock checker is a waste of time.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

DGK said:


> Also proves once again, their online stock checker is a waste of time.


this is the response i got.......

Thank you for your recent e-mail regarding our Reserve and Collect
service. Halfords prides itself on offering a range of high quality
products and services and any concerns expressed by customers are treated
very seriously.

Our Reserve and Collect system is set up to use live data which allows us
to advise our customers of our stock levels right down to the last item.
Our colleagues in store aim to remove the item from sale as soon as the
notification comes through, however there will be the odd occasion where
someone will be purchasing the item at the time of reservation or indeed
the item turns out to be damaged / have a fault. As the accuracy of each
individual stockfile is the stores responsibility, we have advised our
store colleagues to contact customers at the earliest possible point if
they believe there could be an issue, and to do anything they can to
rectify the problem. This may include a suitable alternative or locating
another item from a local store. These guidelines are 'as a minimum' in
line with other retailers offering similar schemes.

Please accept our apologies if you feel this hasn't happened in this case
and be assured that we will make your e-mail available to the Area Manager
for his information.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Over a week now since I ordered my 2 HD wax kits and despite the website saying they were in stock for delivery before the 30th I've had nothing. Not that I'm bothered as I'm still using my first kit but you'd think they'd send out an e-mail to explain.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I was in the Halfords at Braehead today and they were taking the shelf edge markers off as I was standing pondering what I needed ,asked if the offer had ended ,was told it ended today but was going onto 3 for 2 .


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Out of curiosity, just been on their web-site, nearly 10pm, bearing in mind the store informed me there was no stock about 12 hours ago.

Checker says there's one in... and two... and even three! :doublesho










So someone's talking utter sh*te! :lol:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Their systems and website bear no relation to what they actually have in stock :lol:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

DGK said:


> they're having issues with people stealing that particular item.


When I was after the HD wax a few weeks back I was told this old chesnut too :thumb:
Unbelievable company, must think we are as stupid as most of the people they employ :lol:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Went in to pick up my megs smooth surface clay kit yesterday. Luckily I'd ordered it the day before and they honoured the BOGOF. Was going to pick up some shampoo as well but they were back to 3 for 2.
Still states BOGOF on the front page of the website but when you click it advertises 3 for 2. Seems they haven't bothered updating it.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I reserved some fast glass at the weekend as the local store was showing stock, even though shelves were empty when I was in previously. No phone call to say there was a problem, so toddled on down only to be told after a 20 minute search that there deffo wasn't any in stock, and their stock system was a joke anyway. If that's what staff are telling punters...... Lol.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

DGK said:


> Out of curiosity, just been on their web-site, nearly 10pm, bearing in mind the store informed me there was no stock about 12 hours ago.
> 
> Checker says there's one in... and two... and even three! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Or the conspiracy theory would say they were holding back stock for the 3 for 2.

Would be pretty sneaky, but might explain a lot.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Avanti said:


> AG HD Wax is not good....it's excellent :thumb:


is it soft and easy to use like p21s?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

RICHIE40 said:


> Try some Zymol :thumb:


zymol, leather is that an all in one cleaner and conditioner or seperate?
i've only really used gliptone


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

doh looks like it has ended. was going to wait until the weekend ;-(

website says 3 for 2


----------

